# disassemble USA passenger cars



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Any one know how to disassemble USA passenger cars to set up battery powered lighting.
USA guys are snowed in right now.
Any help appreciated.
Art


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

A quick google of "site:mylargescale.com usa coach disassembly" turned up this thread:

http://forums.mylargescale.com/21-rolling-stock/6486-usat-streamliner-interior-remova-l.html

It seems Greg has a page or two on his website - the link is in the thread.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your help. Looks like more than I can do, I will just take the brushes out and run them dark. Never run at night anyway and these will be run outside in tbe bright sunshine here in Texas. 
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There is an on/off switch on the bottom of my USAT STREAMLINERS.

Chuck


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

chuck n said:


> There is an on/off switch on the bottom of my USAT STREAMLINERS.
> 
> Chuck


L know ther is an on off switch. There is still drag on pickups that i want to eliminate since I will be pulling with battery powere.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Why not just rewire the trucks?? Paint a battery black and attach it to the bottom.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Why not just rewire the trucks?? Paint a battery black and attach it to the bottom.


Yep. That's what we've been doing with the Accucraft Jackson & Sharp coaches. Disconnect the wires from the pickups (and throw them away), add a 9V radio battery and glue/strap it to the bottom of the car.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> Yep. That's what we've been doing with the Accucraft Jackson & Sharp coaches. Disconnect the wires from the pickups (and throw them away), add a 9V radio battery and glue/strap it to the bottom of the car.


Thanks, that is what I will do. Sounnds a lot easier than taking car apart. I knew you people knew what to do.
Regards Art


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

One more question. The USA cars have twp sets of pickups. Do I put a 9 volt battery on both.
Thanks Art


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

gibs035 said:


> One more question. The USA cars have twp sets of pickups. Do I put a 9 volt battery on both.
> Thanks Art


Art,
You'll have to experiment, but I have to believe that the wires run to the same place in the car electronics. The power comes from the same place - the track.

If you don't like experiments, email Charles Ro customer service.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The trucks pick up power from 2 places to eliminate power pick problems for plastic frogs. Just remove wire (you could just remove the brushes touching the wheels) and install a battery on one set of wires.
It is important to remove both wire sets to eliminate the battery from feeding power to the track or worse yet track power to the battery which can cause an explosion of the battery.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again. Will do with the brushes.


----------

